# Two heads are better than one



## herptrader (Oct 20, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-19-2009
*Source:* Fraser Coast Chronicle






A TWO-HEADED snake was on display for the first time at an Ipswich reptile festival at the weekend as hundreds of families flocked to the showgrounds.

The two-headed spider children's python as well as a conjoined turtle were the star attractions at the inaugural Scales and Tails Australia Reptile Festival in Ipswich.

Snake farmer Warwick Denshire said the conjoined snake was very unusual and the first of its kind he had seen survive.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Australis (Oct 20, 2009)

Spider? :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow dirty hands , I would still pay $800 for the snake tho


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you will find they are Bob Irwin's hands ....so explains why they look like that after 50 odd years grappling crocs and other reps and animals 

Will be interesting to see this snake as a full grown one ..if it lives to be an adult ...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 20, 2009)

hopefully it does  though lucky it's an Ant. cause could you imagine a full grown two headed carpet?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 20, 2009)

How do they go about feeding it? do they give it 2 small feeds? one for each head.
as I would assume it would have the 1 stomach?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah in the article I think they say that it is fed 2 smaller meals


----------



## webcol (Oct 20, 2009)

yes in the article it says it says both heads get a small feed each. 
It really interesting , i would like to see it in person!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, why feed both heads if only one stomach? I can only imagine it's so the two heads don't fight over the food? Imagine a snake attacking & eating itself.....over food......or worse, what if it regurgitates? Which mouth will it come out of? Imagine spewing up what someone else ate ewwwwww haha


----------



## mungus (Oct 20, 2009)

Should of been put down at birth.


----------



## anntay (Oct 20, 2009)

yer he so great and

 the two headed turtle here are my pics of them. dont think i would like to be bitten twice at once by the same animal so which head do we watch for.


----------



## webcol (Oct 20, 2009)

anntay said:


> yer he so great and
> 
> the two headed turtle here are my pics of them. dont think i would like to be bitten twice at once by the same animal so which head do we watch for.



I wonder which brain decides which way to move? What happens if the brains decide to go opposite ways? or do they co-operate with each other?


----------



## anntay (Oct 20, 2009)

i have pics of the snake heads in either direction. was wondering that myself and how they sort it out maybe by which head bites the hardest LOL


----------



## Jarden (Oct 20, 2009)

easily paper scissors rock


----------



## kronyk (Oct 20, 2009)

They had a two headed snake when I went to san diego zoo. It is crazy to see if in person!


----------



## blakehose (Oct 20, 2009)

brian over at BHB reptiles had a two headed snake born not long ago, it died though yesterday or the day before. This is pretty cool though !


----------



## wokka (Oct 21, 2009)

mungus said:


> Should of been put down at birth.



At what point do you decide to euthanise unaverage animals. Should you euthanise animals which appear too short; too long; different colour; albino; stripes; or the many other departures from the norm which appear when you produce large numbers of offspring.


----------



## webcol (Oct 21, 2009)

wokka said:


> At what point do you decide to euthanise unaverage animals. Should you euthanise animals which appear too short; too long; different colour; albino; stripes; or the many other departures from the norm which appear when you produce large numbers of offspring.



Exactly, In one way it is just a mutation offering variety among the population.


----------



## mungus (Oct 21, 2009)

wokka said:


> At what point do you decide to euthanise unaverage animals. Should you euthanise animals which appear too short; too long; different colour; albino; stripes; or the many other departures from the norm which appear when you produce large numbers of offspring.


 
Your kidding are'nt you ??
How can you compare colour mutations to a deformed animal ??
Does'nt belong to you does it ??


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 21, 2009)

Now what we should really be focusing on is breeding two headed tiger snakes.

From what I've read its happened alot all over the world and generally I don't think they end up surviving. Letting an expert study the mutation so we get a better understanding whats going on and how it all really works, might be an idea?

Definately interesting!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 21, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> Now what we should really be focusing on is breeding two headed tiger snakes.
> 
> From what I've read its happened alot all over the world and generally I don't think they end up surviving. Letting an expert study the mutation so we get a better understanding whats going on and how it all really works, might be an idea?
> 
> Definately interesting!


 
......and then we can apply that science to benefit humans.
My future, cloned, double-headed self can argue with himself without even being schitzophrenic. 
I really hope I don't get reincarnated as a woman & have to give birth to a two headed baby.
Lucky I'm not a buddhist therefore I don't believe in reincarnation......or do I? Dammit, I'm arguing with myself again. And I'm not even two headed.....yet.....or am I?

Actually how weird would that be, I get reincarnated as a woman & give birth to a cloned former me....it'd be like giving birth to myself.
Man I gotta stop sniffing this Ajax.....


----------



## alialiali (Oct 21, 2009)

Would this have happened due to imbreeding?


----------



## wokka (Oct 21, 2009)

mungus said:


> Your kidding are'nt you ??
> How can you compare colour mutations to a deformed animal ??
> Does'nt belong to you does it ??



I agree that two headed is a fair way down the scale from "normal" but my question is : How far from normal is too far? At what point do you decide kill an animal. 
Many colour differences occur from " accidents" during egg formation or incubation, as do cojoined twins.I am not sure that its relevent but No, it doesn't belong to me.


----------



## wokka (Oct 21, 2009)

alialiali said:


> Would this have happened due to imbreeding?


More likely just probability although twinning does seem to be heretible and high twinning lines of animals have a higher probability of producing cojoined twins.


----------



## mungus (Oct 21, 2009)

wokka said:


> I agree that two headed is a fair way down the scale from "normal" but my question is : How far from normal is too far? At what point do you decide kill an animal.
> Many colour differences occur from " accidents" during egg formation or incubation, as do cojoined twins.I am not sure that its relevent but No, it doesn't belong to me.


 
If someone bred a 2 headed dog, cat etc I'm sure they would keep it...................
Kinda reminds me back to the dark ages where anything different would be paraded around in those freak shows.....................and of course people would have to PAY to see it.
Therefore, the animal's well being was never cared about as long as it bought in the $$.
Hope I'm wrong.
Aleks :|


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 21, 2009)

lol isnt it Bad enough having one mouth to be worried about biting let alone 2 mouths!!!
I wonder if they look at eachother and see the other as a stalker!!!
I can just imagine them? Her?Him? what would you call it?? any who can just imagine one head talking to itself and going looping thinking "that other bloke is still following me......stalker!!! Now you die!!! and it ends up trying to eat itself and wonders why it hurts??!! Lol
Wow and I thought the snake would go crazy but look at what I said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn, my boyfriend lives down there. If I had of known there was a festival happening I definitely would have gone down.


----------



## Specks (Oct 21, 2009)

i got to hold the two headed spotted


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 22, 2009)

Is it ironic that the 2 headed snake was found in Ipswitch...sorry..that was cruel..where I come from they call us that too...but I respond that I wasnt born there.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 22, 2009)

beatlloydy said:


> Is it ironic that the 2 headed snake was found in Ipswitch...sorry..that was cruel..where I come from they call us that too...but I respond that I wasnt born there.


 

hahahahaah


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 22, 2009)

mungus said:


> If someone bred a 2 headed dog, cat etc I'm sure they would keep it...................
> Kinda reminds me back to the dark ages where anything different would be paraded around in those freak shows.....................and of course people would have to PAY to see it.
> Therefore, the animal's well being was never cared about as long as it bought in the $$.
> Hope I'm wrong.
> Aleks :|


 
I would love a two headed cat or dog..... Not for making $$$$ outof it , but just because I like things like that


----------

